# Gander mountian replacement rip off



## Stanimals2 (Oct 26, 2013)

I waited 4 four days to cool down before I posted this and if this isn't the correct place to post it Im sorry. Last year about this time our Gander M. was closing out all its fishing gear to become a gun store so like a lot of people I hit it hard for stuff I needed. I bought a Lowrance 5X fish finder with the replacement warranty. Well along about August the fish finder crapped out , couldn't see a thing on the screen so I called Lowrance and they were very professional and gave me a couple things to try but it didn't help. One of the things they needed to be able to send it back was the sales receipt and I wasn't in that big of a hurry until I realized time was running out. I found the receipt and low and behold I had purchased the replacement insurance from Gander M. Yee Ha right ?? Nope !! I Called them and they said sure we will send you a gift card for what you paid for it at the time and you can us it how ever you like,,, Ah but wait it says in big black letter replacement and when I went to school that meant that I would return it to you and you would replace it right ??? And her comment was and I quote " Sir we are not going to give you a new one at todays cost , that would be kind of stupid wouldn't it ?"" I went F-IN ballistic !! So I called Lowrance back and as before they were great "Oh yea they said we will email you the stuff you need to mail it back and we will repair it or replace it no problems " !! So all that said the Gander M. replacement only covered what was already covered by the factory warranty and then the didn't even cover that to boot, so the just took my money and I got squat for it but a wasted call to some moron who probably didn't know the difference of a sonar to a blender !! I will never buy another item fro Gander M. again no matter how good a deal it is


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

almost all the at the register warranties , at any place is a money back if it breaks in time period X

and it has been that way for some time 

it isn't so much a warranty as it is product failure insurance 

my first experience with this was about 9 years ago , when one of my dining room chairs broke , we had gotten it as a wedding present from my in-laws and they purchased the 5 year warranty we took the chair back to the the paperwork and they looked up the chair , they no longer had it didn't even sell the brand Ashley opened their own furniture stores in the mean time and they were no longer sold at other stores , I called up Ashley and they looked up the model and said warranty , they never even made spare parts for that chair let alone gave a warranty
well the store warranty gave me 125 dollars to go buy another chair they had in stock 
so I have one chair that doesn't match the rest 

I have also re glued every one of the chairs at least once , and doweled a few of them 


gander is a rip off on so many levels but I think they went to big , and you have to pay to heat that building the size of 4 football fields in every item you buy.
I remember the old store in Wilmont Wis we used to go in there , it was huge by the 1980s standards but smaller than the gun section of a new store , it seemed like they had everything and it was all packed in.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Gander Mountain started out as Holiday Stores, a part of the Holiday gas stations. They were the low price leader of outdoor stores in the Twin Cities. They split off the outdoor stores and bought the Gander Mountain stores then changed all the stores to Gander mountains. They are high buck now and I don't shop at them much.

I have never bought an extended warranty and never will. If you need to use them they may not be any good. The stores wouldn't sell them if they didn't make money so that means you are losing money. I figure that, even if something breaks a day out of warranty, I am still way ahead because of all the money I didn't spend on warranties.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Gander Mountain Incorporated began as a catalog-based retailer in Wilmot, Wisconsin. Wilmot is located near Gander Mountain, the highest point in Lake County, Illinois a short distance across the state line

when they filed for bankruptcy in 1990 Is I think when the Holiday chain bought them and separated off the catalog buissines and used the name for the retail business


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Remember the light blue Holiday 12 gage shells? I still have a few of those and the boxes. The boxes had hunting scenes printed on them. Still got a few Herters and Wanda all plastic shells around somewhere.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If the paperwork said "replacement" then they should have replaced the item. Depends on what the paperwork says. If the item is no longer made or carried then sometimes they give you the money back and sometimes they give you the newer version. 

I haven't used a Gander Mtn warranty but I have with several other stores.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I hear you when you mention the xtra protection the store want to sell you....for example..today I went to fleet farm and bought a presto pizza cooker thingy for $50 and at the checkout they wanted to sell me xtra protection for another $8...really...no thanks I said...wth?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

farm and fleet offers the same thing , It is insurance , and it is about 3 dollars per 20 dollars of purchase , they just look up the range of the item and scan it in the book 


my wife bought 3 space heaters last year they offered her the warranty for 3 dollars they were 21 dollar space heaters , she was thinking about it when the girl said you know you can buy just one warranty , and whatever one of the 3 breaks is the one under warranty they don't watch serail numbers only item number.

well 3 dollars insurance on 60 some dollars in heaters that face it you almost expect to break , well every one of them is still working


----------



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> farm and fleet offers the same thing , It is insurance , and it is about 3 dollars per 20 dollars of purchase , they just look up the range of the item and scan it in the book


You still have a farm and fleet? May I say, I am jealous. All of ours were bought out by tractor supply and they are literally half the store of what our farm and fleet is. The staff here wouldn't know a pullet from a sow, and half of them can't even direct you around their own store. They are excellent at chatting on the phone with their friends (or having them hang around the registers when you are trying to check out though). I've actually had to say "Are you talking to me or the person on the phone?" several times :/ Man, I miss farm and fleet. They had everything.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Farm and Fleet corporate is Janesville Wisconsin less than an hour drive , I actually prefer Fleet Farm north east Wisconsin has all of them , sadly I no longer live 15 minutes from fleet farm 

farm and fleet has an ok sporting goods area , and sells ammo , but fleet farm has a sporting goods area 4-5 times the size with lots more fishing and hunting equiptmen sometimes even boats and sells guns ,traps and lumber and everything else farm and fleet sells 

used to be a saying If farm and fleet don't sell it you don't need it , but it should have been if fleet farm doesn't sell it


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Gander mountain is for city people in this area. they sell all kinds of home furnishings to people that want the rustic look of a 193/40's deer camp. And the dÃ©cor to go with it.

If you want reloading supplies they have it locked up and you need to get some clerk that isn't talking to a big boobed bimbo to open the cabinet up to tell you they don't have any IMR 4350 left or Speer 165gr. mag tips.

No thanks I'll go to Williams gun sight (http://www.williamsgunsight.com/) a bit closer to home and pay the dollar difference in price and get what I want my self off the shelf. TSC is the joke of a farm store for Horse people in this area.

 Al


----------



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Farm and Fleet corporate is Janesville Wisconsin less than an hour drive , I actually prefer Fleet Farm north east Wisconsin has all of them , sadly I no longer live 15 minutes from fleet farm
> 
> farm and fleet has an ok sporting goods area , and sells ammo , but fleet farm has a sporting goods area 4-5 times the size with lots more fishing and hunting equiptmen sometimes even boats and sells guns ,traps and lumber and everything else farm and fleet sells
> 
> used to be a saying If farm and fleet don't sell it you don't need it , but it should have been if fleet farm doesn't sell it


I like the Mills Fleet Farm better these days as well.


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

I was in a Gander Mountain a while back and bought a Carhart coat on sale, I get to the checkout, the clerk wanted to sell me a 2 year replacement warranty on the coat. I ask so if I loose the coat or someone else walks off with it you will give me another one, (joking of course) the clerk looks at me with a serious look and says no sir it means if it wears out within two years we will replace it. I looked at the clerk who looked to be about 16 and said no thank you, they said are you sure it is a really good deal. They were shocked when I told them, I have Carhart coats that are probably older than you are and though faded, dirty and worn, they are still perfectly good coats, I doubt this one will be worn out in 2 years. Extended warranties for the most part are a rip off.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Farm and Fleet corporate is Janesville Wisconsin less than an hour drive , I actually prefer Fleet Farm north east Wisconsin has all of them , sadly I no longer live 15 minutes from fleet farm
> 
> farm and fleet has an ok sporting goods area , and sells ammo , but fleet farm has a sporting goods area 4-5 times the size with lots more fishing and hunting equiptmen sometimes even boats and sells guns ,traps and lumber and everything else farm and fleet sells
> 
> used to be a saying If farm and fleet don't sell it you don't need it , but it should have been if fleet farm doesn't sell it


I am lucky that that, because I live in Milwaukee, I have access to both:dance:. Twenty minutes to Blain's Farm and Fleet in Oak Creek or 30 minutes to Mill's Fleet Farm in Germantown. I also prefer Mill's Fleet Farm AKA The Man's Mall.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

K-9 said:


> I was in a Gander Mountain a while back and bought a Carhart coat on sale, I get to the checkout, the clerk wanted to sell me a 2 year replacement warranty on the coat. I ask so if I loose the coat or someone else walks off with it you will give me another one, (joking of course) the clerk looks at me with a serious look and says no sir it means if it wears out within two years we will replace it. I looked at the clerk who looked to be about 16 and said no thank you, they said are you sure it is a really good deal. They were shocked when I told them, I have Carhart coats that are probably older than you are and though faded, dirty and worn, they are still perfectly good coats, I doubt this one will be worn out in 2 years. Extended warranties for the most part are a rip off.



I have one purchased January 1999 I still wear regular , my wife considered it worn out about 5 years ago and bought me a new one , but I still wear the old one all the time 

you would have to really work hard at it to wear one out in under 2 years


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

diamondtim said:


> I am lucky that that, because I live in Milwaukee, I have access to both:dance:. Twenty minutes to Blain's Farm and Fleet in Oak Creek or 30 minutes to Mill's Fleet Farm in Germantown. I also prefer Mill's Fleet Farm AKA The Man's Mall.



I grew up on Concord Road about 1 mile from the Mill's Fleet Farm in Germantown. 

It was a happy day when they opened that store!


Tim


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I remember the Wilmont Gander. it was great. it was lot of returns they sold cheap enough that a broke high school kid (that makes it late 60's early 70's) could afford to buy high end pellet guns and tomhawks.
The current stores act like why would your opiion on our prices effect us please move asside we would rather deal with the newbe behind you with his latest gunrag clenched in his sweaty hands. This one in Madison is particulary bad. Farm And fleet in Madison is ---- near as bad! 
And I still cannot find any 22rf at either!
Dutch


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Gander Mountain is always higher priced than the same item on Amazon, with only half the selection. So if I want cheap with no service I go with Amazon. For true service, I go to a real pro shop for my archery stuff and a real gun shop for my gun supplies.


----------

